# An Old Taco Zone Valve



## rmmagow (Oct 16, 2009)

I've got an old and leaking Taco 545-1 zone valve. It should be replaced with a newer model but I'd dearly like to just fix what's there for now. I'm writing to ask if anyone might know a source for older parts like this. I am wanting the whole assembly. I checked with Taco, but they just told me what to use to replace the old thing. I'll probably have to do it. If so, I'll be back to discover how to drain a heating system properly. The system is from 1984 so it's not too too old. The zone valve is the first thing that ever failed. 
Thanks Much


----------



## patrickjnolan1 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a Taco 571 zone valve that is not opening on heat calls, voltage is present on valve control also have already put control head for another Taco 571 but valve will not open even with change of head from known good valve.
Looks like base valve mechanical is stuch closed so wondering is the any way to repair base such as taking apart  cleaning lubing valve base


----------

